
We need an international police force to fight cybercrime - gbrindisi
http://betanews.com/2011/09/12/we-need-an-international-police-force-to-fight-cybercrime/?awesm=betane.ws_1wb&utm_campaign=&utm_medium=betane.ws-twitter&utm_source=direct-betane.ws&utm_content=twitter-publisher-main
======
sandroyong
I agree that "online crime will continue to grow stronger and we might risk
losing all the great benefits the Net has brought to us". But an international
police presence is just another incarnation of a large and complicated
"security patch" with a human element - patch it and pray it works. The legal
implications and the countless variables (e.g., distinguishing legitimate vs
illigitimate users - and more importantly the source of the latter - is just
too monumental a task!) Geez, we have enough trouble as it is trying to stop
the drug cartel - and at the very least we know the 'who' and the 'where'
(relatively speaking).....

